# vibrations?



## buzzwizz (Oct 11, 2009)

is it normal to feel vibrations from the mice when they are sitting on your hand??.... its not like the whole body is vibrating just kindda feels like the stomach :S

also are the normaly quite jumpy and twitchy when in the cage??.... its kinnda like they spring to where they wanna go... hard to explain :S...hhhmmm

xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are probably hearing their high frequency vocalizations. I think it's kinda cool, since they are probably saying something to you, and in your own way, you are hearing them. I always talk back with as high pitched chitterings as I can do. You also might also hear them grinding their teeth, or bruxing, as it's called. I'm not sure sure if that's a communication thing or just a habit they adopt to help keep their teeth at the right length. I've had mice that vocalized audibly and that was pretty cool, and I suppose some of them may have figured out that we can hear them better when they chatter at a level we can acutally hear. It could just be that those mice had a deeper voice than the average meece. I liked having little conversations in which the mousie would chirp while looking right at me (I would hold them up so they could see my face), and I'd chirp back and so forth. I also talk to my little darlings; I know they probably can't understand, but I think they recognize the voice of the One Who Feeds Them.


----------

